# Discovered a new source for kits



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey guys, I just discovered a source for kits that I didn't know existed and don't recall anyone here mentioning it before.

The site is wish-dot-com and I have used it to get LED lighting, a few specialty tools and cat toys. Yes, cat toys...

They seem to have just about anything under the sun, so this morning, for the heck of it, I entered the search term "plastic model kit" and the results floored me.

So far as I have seen, the WWII kits range from 1/72 to 1/32 and the manufacturers include ICM, Academy, Trumpeter, Hobby Boss and AMT. There may be more, but I had to leave before I started buying everything.

My personal experience with purchasing there, is the pricing is really good and the shipping cost is decent. Sometimes it can take a bit longer to receive the item, but not a bad trade off for what I'm saving.

Anyway, I thought I'd at least mention it - especially since some hobby sites (and local hobby shops) have closed down recently and it's getting harder to find sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

